# Warum werden die Werte nicht in eine Tabelle geschrieben?



## bugmenot (16. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

ich will mit folgendem Quelltext erreichen, dass die Quadrate der Zahlen 1 bis zu der eingegebenen Zahl errechnet werden und in einer Tabelle ausgegeben werden.
Die Rechnung an sich funktioniert schon, aber es wird keine Tabelle erzeugt.

Ich wäre wirklich dankbar, wenn mir schnell jemand helfen könnte!(Brauche es für die Schule...)


```
<html>
<head>
<title>for-schleife</title>
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function quadrat () {
var Ergebnis=document.Formular.Eingabe.value
for (var i=1; i<=Ergebnis; i++) {
document.write ("<tr><td>")
document.write (i)
document.write ("</td><td>")
document.write (i*i)
document.write  ("</td></tr>")
}
}
//-->
</script>
<script src="quadrat.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
</head>
<body text="#000000" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" link="#FF0000" alink="#FF0000" vlink="#FF0000">
<form name="Formular" action="">
<input type="text" name="Eingabe" size="3">
<input type="button" value="Quadrat errechnen" onclick="quadrat()">
<table border=2>
<script>
quadrat ()
</script>
</table>
</form>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Schandro (16. Dez 2008)

Java ist nicht Javascript...


----------



## bugmenot (16. Dez 2008)

Sorry, kannst du mir trotzdem einen kleinen Tip geben?


----------



## stev.glasow (16. Dez 2008)

roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> zu behindert um zu merken dass man auch als gast posten kann und dann javascript frage auch stellen ^^


@bugmenot.com


----------



## bugmenot (16. Dez 2008)

Schönen Dank, ihr seid echt ne tolle Community! :toll: 
Wirklich sehr schön, wie ihr euch bemüht anderen zu helfen!(auch wenn man vielleicht eine Regel missachtet,muss man nicht direkt beleidigend werden)


----------



## Der Müde Joe (16. Dez 2008)

```
<html>
	<head>
		<script language="JavaScript"> 
			function quadrat(number) {
				document.write("<table width='240' border='1'>");
				document.write("<tr>");
				document.write("<td colspan='2'>quadrat</td></tr>");

				for(var i = 0 ; i < number ; i++) {
					document.write("<tr><td>"+i + "</td><td>"+(i*i)+ "</td></tr>");
				}
				document.write("</table>");
			}	
		</script> 
	</head>
	<body onload="quadrat(5)"></body>
</html>
```


----------



## stev.glasow (16. Dez 2008)

Bugmenot hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schönen Dank, ihr seid echt ne tolle Community! :toll:
> Wirklich sehr schön, wie ihr euch bemüht anderen zu helfen!(auch wenn man vielleicht eine Regel missachtet,muss man nicht direkt beleidigend werden)


wieso gleich so oberflächlig? nich gleich die ganz community mit reinziehen - es haben sich nur wir beide drüber lustig gemacht.
ansonsten rullert bugmenot.com, ist hier nur völlig sinnlos
gegen anmeldepflicht, krüppelcaptchas und bestätigungsmails


----------



## Der Müde Joe (16. Dez 2008)

```
<html>
	<head>
		<script language="JavaScript"> 
			function quadrat(number) {
				var table = document.getElementById("tab");
				var tBody = document.createElement("tbody");

				for(var i = 0 ; i < number ; i++) {
					var row = document.createElement("tr");
					var num = document.createElement("td");
					var sqr = document.createElement("td");
					
					var b = document.createTextNode(i);
					var bb = document.createTextNode(i*i);
					
					num.appendChild(b);
					sqr.appendChild(bb);
					
					row.appendChild(num);
					row.appendChild(sqr);

					tBody.appendChild(row);
				}
				table.appendChild(tBody);

			}	
		</script> 
	</head>
	<body onload="quadrat(100)">
		<table id="tab">
			<thead>
				<tr>
					<th>
						Nummer
					</th>
					<th>
						Quadrat
					</th>
				</tr>
			<thead>
	</body>
</html>
```

jetzt reichts aber...

EDIT:
ach ja...
Java ist kein JavaScript...  :lol:


----------



## bugmenot (16. Dez 2008)

Vielen Dank, Müder Joe!

Tut mir leid, von einigen wenigen hier, auf die Mehrheit geschlossen zu haben.


----------



## stev.glasow (16. Dez 2008)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ach ja...
> Java ist kein JavaScript...  :lol:


jo,  vergessen zu verschieben.


----------

